# Milk Stout Request



## Dunkelbrau (29/4/12)

So it seems my interest in brewing has been favourably received by a few of my beer loving friends.
It has been requested that I attempt a Milk Stout.. I have no clue where to start! I've looked at some recipes and it seems like they are all from scratch, which I don't think I am ready for! Is it possible to do from a kit? Adding in extras to a stout kit or something?
If so, are the results favourable, or is it something that would need to be done from the AG recipes?
Cheers!


----------



## mwd (30/4/12)

Milk Stout is just a sweetish stout usually sweetened with lactose which is available at good homebrew shops.


Coopers Stout kit + 1kg Dark dry Malt extract 300gm dark sugar or treacle 

Or maybe a toucan with stout + dark ale 

Not sure how much lactose to add it all depends on how sweet you want the finished product.

A search should be able to bring up a good few recipes for what you want.


----------



## 6tri6ple6 (30/4/12)

I normally add around 500g per batch on top of any fermentables as lactose does not ferment at all. It just adds sweetness and a little body.
I've brewed milk stout all grain as well as extract and k&k and have had excellent results with all. 
The one I am drinking now is Jamils recipe from Brewing Classic Styles. It's a cracker. Just think sweetened espresso coffee. Yum.


----------



## Dunkelbrau (30/4/12)

Cheers guys, I have found a few recipes after a few hours searching, and this one sounds te goods to me from what you guys have posted... What do you guys think?


750g Dark Dry Malt Extract
500g Light Liquid Malt Extract
250g Dry Corn Syrup
250g Lactose
150g Brown Sugar
50g Roasted Barley
16g Willamette Hop Pellets (Boiling)
10g Willamette Hop Pellets (Finishing)
1 Pkt Coopers Dry Ale Yeast

In a large pot add 4litres hot water, bring to the boil and add the boiling hops. Boil for 10 mins, and then add the finishing hops. Turn off the heat and add all the other ingredients except Roasted Barley and Yeast.. stiring until totally dissolved. In another pot add 1 litre of hot water and the Roasted Barley, bring to the boil and then simmer for 10 mins, strain this into the 4 litre pot and giving it a stir. Then pour this into your fermenter and top up with cold water to the 23 litre mark. Add the yeast when the wort has cooled.


----------



## mwd (30/4/12)

That recipe is a full extract brew which would work although the roasted barley seems to be a bit light and needs to be steeped at 65C not boiled.

I would have thought it would be easier to use a stout can as the basis for simplicity and just add the 250g of lactose for added sweetness. The only difference between ordinary stout and milk stout is the sweetness.

You could even try the BribieG headbanger stout using 2 cans of Coopers Stout might be a bit full on for your friends liking though.

Really all you need is a stout recipe that suits you and add the lactose to sweeten it up.

I have done the stout/dark ale toucan and found it to be tasty but not really one you can drink in big quantities.


----------



## Dunkelbrau (30/4/12)

Tropical_Brews said:


> That recipe is a full extract brew which would work although the roasted barley seems to be a bit light and needs to be steeped at 65C not boiled.
> 
> I would have thought it would be easier to use a stout can as the basis for simplicity and just add the 250g of lactose for added sweetness. The only difference between ordinary stout and milk stout is the sweetness.
> 
> ...


Sorry man, I left out that it was supposed to have a can of coopers stout! As well as all of those! 
I might head down the LHBS and put something down on Saturday! I'll let yas know what I get done!


----------



## mwd (30/4/12)

(O.K. should work for a full bodied stout just steep your roast barley in about 1/2l of water 65C for 30 mins. Then boil the liquor afterwards with some dme and do your hop boil.


----------



## manticle (30/4/12)

I'd simplify it a bit. The lactose and the malt extract will leave plenty of body and chewiness so the corn syrup (presuming you mean maltodex) is going to push it into thick nougat territory.

I'd go 1 x thomas coopers heritage stout, 500-750g fresh, quality dried malt (just pale) and 500g dex or sugar. 500g lactose, dissolved in some boiling water, top up to 20-23 litres.

If you really want to play with steeping grains and hops then up the roast to 100g and add in another 100g choc malt but for a kit stout, I'm not sure it's necessary. 

Use another yeast if you can - With the money you save on malto-dex and extract, you can splash out for a pack of wyeast 1084. No need to worry about starter etc for this brew - just fresh yeast and tip the entire contents into your brew.

Not saying don't read up about starters or never to use one - just keep this one simple (and the gravity will be well within the limits of fresh wyeast)


----------



## Dunkelbrau (18/6/12)

So I put this one down on Saturday just gone, ended up with 1kg dark DME, can of Morgan's dockside, 16g of willamette @ 10 mins and 10g @ 0.. Got some brown sugar (300g) and 250g lactose in there.


----------



## Dunkelbrau (7/9/12)

Jurt said:


> So I put this one down on Saturday just gone, ended up with 1kg dark DME, can of Morgan's dockside, 16g of willamette @ 10 mins and 10g @ 0.. Got some brown sugar (300g) and 250g lactose in there.



Well, I cracked a couple of these last night and I must say, it is by far my best brew. No sweetness from the .250g lactose, I think next time needs more for it to counter the extra bitterness from the hops.
I think its a great flavoured stout though! My friend has been advised by the quack to steer clear of alcohol so it looks like I get to enjoy a few more!


----------



## Dunkelbrau (1/12/12)

Well, a couple of months ago I threw a few in a competition at Carinda. I won first with this brew!
Here is a pic of the goodies!


----------

